# Suche Latex-Editor



## bygones (26. Okt 2004)

Tach Leutz,

bin auf der suche nach nem gutem Latex Editor. Traumhaft wäre einer ala Dreamweaver.... d.h. einen WYSIWYG Editor....

kenn da jemand einen ?


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (26. Okt 2004)

Lyx?

http://www.home.zonnet.nl/rareitsma/lyx/


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Okt 2004)

abiword kann zumindest als .tex abspeichern, für einen einfachen entwurf reicht das oft

lyx verrätselt leider alles durch ein eigenes Dateiformat, das ist nicht jedermanns sache

Sowas wie Dreamweaver gibt es leider nicht, aber die Zeit für editieren - abspeichern - latexen - dviviewer aufrufen ist heutzutage so gering, damit kann man leben


----------



## pogo (27. Okt 2004)

tecnixcenter unter http://www.math.vanderbilt.edu/~schectex/wincd/list_tex.htm
den hab ich auch ist gut


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (27. Okt 2004)

Es gibt auch noch eine kommerzielle WYSIWYG-Lösung, nämlich Scientific Word (bzw. Scientific Workplace):
http://www.mackichan.com/index.html?products/sw.html~mainFrame


----------



## bygones (27. Okt 2004)

thx für die links - mal durschauen.... ansonsten nehm ich halt weiterhin Word


----------



## kopfsalat (27. Okt 2004)

Ich habe zwar auch einige Zeit gebraucht, um die Syntax zu beherrschen (und man lernt dabei wohl nie aus), aber es hat sich gelohnt. Besonders natürlich für Mengen/Funktionen/Matrizen/... also sämtliche mathematischen Formalismen. Ratz Fatz hat man da seinen Text als PDF oder PS zusammengeschustert, und es sieht immer gut aus !

Als Editor nutze ich auch Tecnixcenter auf MiKTeX. Für KDE gibt es wohl einen WYSIWYG, der heißt Kile, oder so, aber da weiß ich nix weiter drüber.


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Okt 2004)

nein, Kile ist auch Quelltext basiert, war bei meiner Linux Distribution dabei und ist nicht schlecht!

funktionier so ähnlich wie WinEdt unter Windows (hatte ich oben vergessen, war früher mein Favorit)

http://www.winedt.com/


----------



## thE_29 (28. Okt 2004)

nur so ne Frage am Rande, was isn das LaTexen?


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (28. Okt 2004)

TeX ist eine Beschreibungssprache für Textdokumente (so ein bisserln wie HTML) und LaTeX ist die allgemein benutze Implementierung. Oder so ähnlich 
An der Uni wird man üblicherweise fast genötigt, LaTeX für eine naturwissenschaftliche Arbeit (Diplomarbeit o.ä.) zu benutzen, weil man damit nicht nur perfekte Kontrolle über den Satz hat, sondern auch perfekt komplexe Formeln einbinden kann.  Zumal Word ja abe einer gewissen Dokumentengröße anfängt zu spinnen und seine eigenen Dokumente nicht mehr einliest. Außerdem sieht eine in LaTeX gesetzte Diplomarbeit o.ä. einfach viel besser aus als eine in Word erstellte (professioneller Blocksatz und so).
Nachteil: üblicherweise muß man den TeX-"Quellcode" von Hand einhacken und dann jedesmal zu einer DVI-Datei wandeln lassen, die man dann mit einem externen Viewer ansehen kann.
Will heißen: um zu sehen, wie eine Änderung im Quelltext tatsächlich aussieht, muß man jedesmal die DVI-Datei neu erzeugen lassen.


----------



## abollm (28. Okt 2004)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..
> Nachteil: üblicherweise muß man den TeX-"Quellcode" von Hand einhacken und dann jedesmal zu einer DVI-Datei wandeln lassen, die man dann mit einem externen Viewer ansehen kann.
> Will heißen: um zu sehen, wie eine Änderung im Quelltext tatsächlich aussieht, muß man jedesmal die DVI-Datei neu erzeugen lassen.



Stimmt schon mit dem Nachteil, aber die Vorteile wiegen das in der Regel auf. Vorausgesetzt, man ist bereit sich in die TeX/LaTeX-Beschreibungssprache einzudenken und zuarbeiten.
Außerdem kann man in TeX rechnen und sich so z.B. auch Kalender etc. in den Text integrieren (lassen). Es gibt eine Fülle derartiger Vorlagen im Netz. Einfach einmal Google anwerfen oder gleich bei Dante schauen:

http://www.dante.de/


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (28. Okt 2004)

Ein gewisses "Problem" ist auch, daß man ja quasi völlige Gestaltungsfreiheit hat. Wenn man es darauf anlegt, kann man fast jedes und alles einstellen. Ich habe schon Leute erlebt, die für ihre Diplomarbeit oder Dissertation einen Tag lang am Layout für einen Absatz gefeilt haben. In Word gehen halt einige Sachen einfach nicht, also kann man auch keine Zeit damit verschwenden 
Ich habe mir damals für meine Diplomarbeit ein bewährtes Layout geben lassen und dann mehr oder weniger meinen Text eingehackt. Lediglich das Einfügen von Bildern empfand ich als etwas komplex, zumal wir auf den Alpha-Workstations, auf denen ich meine Dipl geschrieben habe, kein ordentliches Vektorzeichenprogramm hatten. Also habe ich mich für ein paar Diagramme und so mit Xfig rumgequält.


----------



## gorgophol (7. Jan 2005)

Ich hab auch lange was brauchbares gesucht und leider nix gefunden. 

Also hab ich beschlossenm ich selbst an einem LaTex-Editor zu versuchen, der mir zumindest die ganzen Befehle schön ausgibt. Bin zwar noch nicht sehr weit, aber für einfache Texte reicht es ganz gut.

Momentan verzweifel ich allerdings mehr oder weniger an Funktionen wie "suchen", "ersetzen", "rückgängig" und "wiederherstellen", die ja in jedem normalen Editor verhanden sind. 

Falls jemand ne Idee hat, lass ich mir gern weiterhelfen ;-)

ach ja: inzwischen kann man sich die erste einigermaßen brauchbare version von meiner hp runterladen

http://www.bigbenhaag.de.vu

falls es jemand testen möchte ...


----------



## flanker (24. Jan 2005)

wie wäre es mit jcreator pro?


----------



## Rydl (24. Jan 2005)

wie wärs mit '# portinstall latex' ?


----------



## kopfsalat (25. Jan 2005)

Ich wollt nur nochmals kurz TexNicCenter mit MiKTeX erwähnen (auch wenns schon erwähnt wurde), ist gerade für Einsteiger sehr gut geeignet, da auf Wunsch per Menü zig Befehle angesteuert werden können, z.B. Aufzählung starten, Mengenzeichen, uvm.
Per Tastendruck kann dann auf Wunsch direkt ein PDF erzeugt und im Acroreader angezeigt werden. Die Hardcorer können aber auf 'xpdf' unter Cygwin nutzen und mit 'R' refreshen.


----------

